# Ice Cream Sundaes



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2020)

So what is your favorite kind of ice cream sundae?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 29, 2020)

I love strawberry sundaes and also plain vanilla ice cream covered with hard shell chocolate.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love strawberry sundaes and also plain vanilla ice cream covered with hard shell chocolate.


Yum!  I like butter pecan with hot fudge, pecans, and whipped cream but have had others too to my delight   ❤


----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

I don't eat ice cream anymore due to what too much dairy does to me but when I was a teenager I used to love a sundae we got at Farrell's called the Tin Roof.  It was ice cream (possibly vanilla) hot fudge and salted Spanish peanuts.  I loved the mix of sweet and salty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I don't eat ice cream anymore due to what too much dairy does to me but when I was a teenager I used to love a sundae we got at Farrell's called the Tin Roof.  It was ice cream (possibly vanilla) hot fudge and salted Spanish peanuts.  I loved the mix of sweet and salty.


Oh  yes, sweet and salty is soo good!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 29, 2020)

Hot fudge sundaes from either Sonic or McDonalds.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love strawberry sundaes and also plain vanilla ice cream covered with hard shell chocolate.


Strawberry for me, too, Ruth!


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)

*Hot fudge sundae with chocolate ice cream

*


----------



## mlh (Aug 29, 2020)

We used to have an ice cream shop in town. My grandfather would take us for ice cream after church. I loved the feel of the hot fudge in my mouth. I always had it with vanilla ice cream, the hot fudge, chopped peanuts, whipped cream, and the cherry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2020)

mlh said:


> We used to have an ice cream shop in town. My grandfather would take us for ice cream after church. I loved the feel of the hot fudge in my mouth. I always had it with vanilla ice cream, the hot fudge, chopped peanuts, whipped cream, and the cherry.


so yummy...


----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

I just remembered another sundae I used to enjoy.  I'm pretty sure I got it at Baskin Robbins, but I don't know that for sure.  I'd get some sort of chocolate based ice cream and then have them put marshmallow sauce on it.


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2020)

All three in the photo are my favorites.  I've never seen a bad one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> All three in the photo are my favorites.  I've never seen a bad one.


Me neither..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

Strawberry....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2020)

When we used to go to Friendly's for lunch I always asked for vanilla ice cream with a squirt of butterscotch in the bottom of the glass and a squirt of hot fudge over the top.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2020)

A plain hot fudge sundae.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 30, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Hot fudge sundae with chocolate ice cream
> 
> View attachment 120360*


I love these, but with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 30, 2020)

In my youth, I had a part time job after school as a soda jerk and I love making all sorts of concoctions.  Got so my customers loved to see what I'd come up with next.  Got so that I could not look at ice cream and it's accoutrements after awhile and just settled on egg creams for myself.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 30, 2020)

I have to choose?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I have to choose?


Nope!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks, Aunt Bea. That darned Ruthanne always asks hard questions or questions that make the answers wrong


----------



## Ronni (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m not a fan of ice cream sundaes..really not much of a fan of ice cream. But I LOVE frozen yogurt, and the specialty shops like Sweet Cece’s


So many toppings and flavors, everything from fresh fruit to candy!!


Strawberries
Blueberries
Raspberries
Mango
Kiwi
Pineapple
Blackberries
Bananas
Cherries
*Dry Toppings – Candy, Cookies, and Nuts:*

Cookie dough
Reese’s
Butterfinger
Almonds
Peanuts
Walnuts
Gummy Bears
Brownies
Oreos
Golden Grahams
Granola
Cheesecake
Reese’s Puffs
Cocoa Puffs
White Chocolate Chips
Peanut Butter Chips
Andes Mints
Coconut
Watermelon belts
Gumballs
Colored Sprinkles
Chocolate Sprinkles
Petite Mints
M&M’s
Marshmallows
Reese’s Pieces
Heath Bar
Chocolate Chips
Sour Ropes
Pound Cake
Fruity Pebbles
Nerds
Skittles
Sour Worms
Graham Cracker Crumb
Mochi
Chocolate Chip Cookies
White Yogurt Chips
Sour Worms
Malt Balls
Chocolate Raisins
Cinnamon Toast Crunch
Lucky Charms
Snowcaps
Jelly Beans
Yogurt Pretzels
Peanuts
Trail Mix
*Additional Toppings:*

Hot Fudge
Caramel
Whipped Topping


----------



## MickaC (Aug 30, 2020)

HOT FUDGE SUNDAE.......DAIRY QUEEN.......The BEST.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2020)

While we are on the subject, here is a simple emergency shelf hot fudge recipe.     

1 14 ounce can of sweetened condensed milk
4 ounces of dark or semi-sweet chocolate baking chips  That's a generous 2/3 cup. 
2 T of butter
1 t vanilla extract

Place the first three ingredients in a saucepan over medium heat and stir until the chips have melted remove from heat stir in vanilla and serve

If you are careful you can do this in the microwave on high but be sure to stop and stir every so often until the chips are just barely melted.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2020)

Hot fudge on vanilla, whipped cream, chopped walnuts and a cherry.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 30, 2020)

Vanilla ice cream, lots of hot fudge, some whipped cream, no nuts.


----------



## Lashann (Aug 30, 2020)

Caramel sundaes are my #1 choice - absolutely love them!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thanks, Aunt Bea. That darned Ruthanne always asks hard questions or questions that make the answers wrong



Well, I never.....!

Oh yes...very hard question...


----------



## Pecos (Aug 30, 2020)

Pecos, note to self: "get out of this thread, how many times have I told you to stay out of these dessert threads, and you never listen. Bad boy, and now your mouth is watering like crazy and you have no one to blame but yourself."

LOL, great pictures. Pardon me while I step away for some ice cream!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Pecos, note to self: "get out of this thread, how many times have I told you to stay out of these dessert threads, and you never listen. Bad boy, and now your mouth is watering like crazy and you have no one to blame but yourself."
> 
> LOL, great pictures. Pardon me while I step away for some ice cream!


I'm dying for an ice cream sundae now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Pecos, note to self: "get out of this thread, how many times have I told you to stay out of these dessert threads, and you never listen. Bad boy, and now your mouth is watering like crazy and you have no one to blame but yourself."
> 
> LOL, great pictures. Pardon me while I step away for some ice cream!


Blame it all on Ruthanne, Pecos, she's the biggest instigator of all! ROFLMAO!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

The last one I had was a few weeks ago...chocolate Brownie & strawberry  heaven...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> All three in the photo are my favorites.  I've never seen a bad one.


Nor have I ever tasted a bad one.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Blame it all on Ruthanne, Pecos, she's the biggest instigator of all! ROFLMAO!


That Ruthanne can be such a troublemaker. She frequently leads the rest of us to places we should not go.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That Ruthanne can be such a troublemaker. She frequently leads the rest of us to places we should not go.


Oh, Pecos, you said it better than I ever could! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes, I must confess you all caught me...I am indeed the Ice Cream Sundae conspirator


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 120476


You all but had me sucked into this sundae, Keesha, until I noticed no bananas.

No bananas equals no go for me. LOL!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You all but had me sucked into this sundae, Keesha, until I noticed no bananas.
> 
> No bananas equals no go for me. LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 120484


Okay, you got me... maybe I was being a little terminologicalinexactitude.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Okay, you got me... maybe I was being a little terminologicalinexactitude.


Oh go on you terminologicalinexactituder!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

I just ordered some peaches and cream ice cream, chocolate syrup and whipped topping from aldi's and it should arrive by 7:30!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I just ordered some peaches and cream ice cream, chocolate syrup and whipped topping from aldi's and it should arrive by 7:30!


Oh you are incorrigible!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes and I have been told that before


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes and I have been told that before


We're not going to let you live it down, Ruthanne! ROFL!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I just ordered some peaches and cream ice cream, chocolate syrup and whipped topping from aldi's and it should arrive by 7:30!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm dying for an ice cream sundae now.


Me too!!! lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

Got my replacement ice cream from Aldi's, mint choc. chip but it was melting so it's in the freezer now.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Aug 30, 2020)

Does anyone here remember The Trough a sundae they had at Farrell's?  I forget what it had in it bit if one finished it they would walk over to the table where the person finished it was with a big bass drum and other noise makers making a commotion along the way.  Then they would make the person stand up, announce their feat, have everyone in the restaurant cheer and then present them with I made a pig of myself at Farrells.

One time we went with one of my uncles, my dad's brother, who was this really tall burly construction worker.  We didn't let him see the menu but bet him that he couldn't eat a sundae with as many scoops of ice cream as The Trough had.  As I recall now it might have been just a double banana split.  Anyway he took us up on the bet and finished it.  However he didn't know about the hoopla that would result after his achievement so when they came over and had him do all that he was a little overcome by the attention.  He laughed in the end but it was a complete surprise to him.  That is one of my favorite memories of that uncle.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2020)

Well heck, I was very close to going out to get a hot chocolate sundae for both the hubby and I and never made it to Dairy Queen.   I haven't been to Dairy Queen since the early 2000s.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Aug 31, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thanks, Aunt Bea. That darned Ruthanne always asks hard questions or questions that make the answers wrong


Oh no no.. when it comes to sundaes, there's no such thing as a wrong answer!!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Something for everyone in brownie heaven.
It’s on me. lol


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 31, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> In my youth, I had a part time job after school as a soda jerk and I love making all sorts of concoctions.  Got so my customers loved to see what I'd come up with next.  Got so that I could not look at ice cream and it's accoutrements after awhile and just settled on egg creams for myself.



Before the magic of the Internet, I never knew what an egg cream was, but thought what a horrible name for something that was supposed to be a sweet treat.

Seemed that the term was used in movies about New York City, especially featuring teenagers.  Never heard the term in any Baltimore establishment that had a soda fountain.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Something for everyone in brownie heaven.
> It’s on me. lolView attachment 120654View attachment 120655View attachment 120656View attachment 120657View attachment 120658


Oh, LOL there are so many "bad" people on this thread.
Are those "special" brownies?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2020)

I can't eat ice cream anymore but I sure did love any kind of sundae back in the day.  Pass on the whipped cream, though.  

My favorite was hot fudge with chocolate ice cream!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Oh, LOL there are so many "bad" people on this thread.
> Are those "special" brownies?


B-b-b-b-ad! Bad to the bone!





But of course.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 31, 2020)

Back in the days of the depression when folks were truly poor, and kids were usually rich if they had a penny or two, a man who owned a soda fountain felt sorry for all.  Kids and adults alike.  He was from Brooklyn, NY and he came up with the idea of a bit of milk a squirt or two or chocolate syrup and carbonated water or a club soda, mixed them into a glass and charged a couple of pennies for it.  I've forgotten off hand why he called it an egg cream, but it can be googled, I guess.  Perhaps, it sounded healthy.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 31, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Back in the days of the depression when folks were truly poor, and kids were usually rich if they had a penny or two, a man who owned a soda fountain felt sorry for all.  Kids and adults alike.  He was from Brooklyn, NY and he came up with the idea of a bit of milk a squirt or two or chocolate syrup and carbonated water or a club soda, mixed them into a glass and charged a couple of pennies for it.  I've forgotten off hand why he called it an egg cream, but it can be googled, I guess.  Perhaps, it sounded healthy.


Because it contains no eggs and no cream..  makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Because it contains no eggs and no cream..  makes sense, doesn't it?


False advertising.   lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2020)

An *egg cream* is a cold beverage consisting of milk, carbonated water, and flavored syrup (typically chocolate (preferably Fox’s U-Bet) or vanilla). Despite the name, the drink contains neither eggs nor cream.

It is prepared by pouring syrup into the glass, adding milk, lightly stirring it with a spoon, then streaming soda water into the glass, mixing the other ingredients. Ideally, the glass is left with 2/3 liquid and 1/3 foamy head.[1]

The egg cream is almost exclusively a fountain drink. Although there have been several attempts to bottle it, none have been wholly successful, as its refreshing taste and characteristic head require mixing of the ingredients just before drinking.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_cream


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 1, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> but it can be googled


The peculiarity that an egg cream contains neither eggs nor cream has been explained in various ways. Stanley Auster, the grandson of the beverage's alleged inventor, has said that the origins of the name are lost in time.[2]

It is generally assumed that the egg cream originated among Yiddish-speaking Eastern European Jewish immigrants in New York City, so one explanation claims that _egg_ is a corruption of the Yiddish _echt_ 'genuine or real', making an egg cream a "good cream".[_citation needed_]

Food historian Andrew Smith writes: "During the 1880s, a popular specialty was made with chocolate syrup, cream, and raw eggs mixed into soda water. In poorer neighborhoods, a less expensive version of this treat was created, called the Egg Cream (made without the eggs or cream)."[3]

Another explanation comes from reports that it grew out of a request for _chocolat et crème_ from someone, possibly the actor Boris Thomashefsky[4] who had experienced a similar drink in Paris, which according to his heavy accent morphed the name into something like "egg cream", which then developed into the current term.


----------

